# Klipsch



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

mains: Klipsch RF15x2
center: Klipsch RC25
TV: Samsung 61" rear projection 1080p
current receiver: broken HK unit [nickname: Crispy]
new receiver on the way: Onkyo TX-SR607


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

update:

mains: Klipsch RF15x2
center: Klipsch RC25
surrounds: Emotiva ERD-1
rears: Dayton B652
TV: Samsung HL-T6189S 61" rear projection 1080p
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR607


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

update:

mains: Klipsch RF15x2
center: Klipsch RC25
surrounds: Emotiva ERD-1
rears: Dayton B652
TV: Samsung HL-T6189S 61" rear projection 1080p
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR607
sub: Bic F12
(and a Tempest-X2 sitting in a box waiting for a project)
PS3


----------

